# Weight training and martial arts



## Joab (Aug 16, 2009)

Should martial artists weight train? And if so, is there a specific way to weight train for martial arts, a specific weight training regimen or plan for a martial artist? Does it matter what specific martial art your weight training for? All opinions appreciated.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 16, 2009)

Everybody should weight train and do cardio.
My article, yet again,
http://ejmas.com/pt/ptart_morgan_0202.htm


----------



## searcher (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Ken.      

There are a great many misnomers about lifting wieghts and martial arts.    If done correctly, they will make you stronger, faster, and more flexible.   Not to mention that it can help reduce the risk of injury.

I may be biased, since I work as a personal trainer, but I have only seen good things come from strength training.     As long as it is done correctly.

As for specific routines, depends on the person and their specific goals.   I also vary the workout by the style someone trains in.    Not all MA people I PT are my students, they all have different needs.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Aug 26, 2009)

IMO, weight training is one of the best tools a martial artist can supplement their training with. Technique makes the most of what you've got, physical conditioning gives you more to work with. All aspects of fitness are important, but cardio has a ceiling that you can top out at pretty quickly. Progressive resistance training is something that you can make constant improvement on for years and can go much further with. I would not recommend it as a replacement for working the other factors, but it is a very valuable resource.

At least it's worked well for me.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nothing has improved my performance more than serious weight training and cardio with proper nutrition.

I looko better, feel younger, move faster, hit harder, am more flexible and generally enjoy my training more.  A good general free wweight total body program focusing on big compound movements seems to be the way to go.  Talk to a good personal trainer or lifting coach about your training goals.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## suicide (Sep 15, 2009)

it took me awhile to find balance between the to but now and cant do one with out doing the other :whip1:


----------



## -steve- (Dec 3, 2009)

^^^ Ah yes you need to find the balance. It's no good if your legs are sore as hell from weight training and you've got to throw all kinds of kicks or do any conditioning work, even jumping rope can be quite a challenge if you've been to the gym the day before. It goes both ways, I used to train Muay Thai 3 to 4 times a week and found that I had almost no energy to lift seriously. Any extra energy I'd rather spend on extra cardio like running.

But alas, I can no longer train muay thai as I have since moved away. I train 2 nights of kickboxing a week. However with access to two gyms, one 2 minutes away from my house and one in my colledge, I weight train allot now. Honestly, I don't do it to be a better martial artist, I do it to look good for the ladies, and as a substitute for training...but mostly for the ladies. Hey us single males got to look our best right?...right?


----------

